
That Grumpy BSD Guy: A Life Lesson in Mishandling SMTP Sender Verification - protomyth
http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2018/02/a-life-lesson-in-mishandling-smtp.html
======
DamonHD
Google's been getting this wrong for ages: lots of things are broken if your
Google ID is not a GMail address and has its own SPF...

